# Archery Reasearch Bows



## Elk Sniper (Sep 8, 2009)

Since AR stopped production i have been kicking myself that i didn't purchase one. I have been searching ebay and have seen a handful of unused in box factory production remnants. I do understand that PSE still holds true to the warranties but i still have my reservations on purchasing for some reason. Opinions and suggestions please on if i should purchase or not. 

thanx


----------

